# username showing instead of my nicname



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi - I noticed that on the first page of off topic, posts in which I was the last poster show my nicname, Wintermute. On the second page however my username is showing, amirahmedkhan.

I assume it is due to the hack and upgrade - just letting you know in case it is useful info.

Wintermute.


----------

